
Facebook Just Announced How It Will Fight Fake News - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/facebook-is-outsourcing-its-fake-news-problem-9999f01bdfd6#.371erzt87
======
Mao_Zedang
`Snopes, Politifact, Factcheck.org, and ABC News`

Nice to see a good mix of bipartisan sources. /s

